# Swiss water decaf coffee beans



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone bought any good swiss water decaf coffee beans recently?

They have to be swiss water method apparently because my friend is avoiding the chemicals the others use.

All recommendations very welcome.

J


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got some coming from Rave (their in the post!) - Brazil Santa Lucia. Thought I'd give them a try for a change & the kids are expressing an interest in decaf latte's!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> the kids are expressing an interest in decaf latte's!


Really? In decaf? Mine would happily guzzle my coffee if I let him.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Missy said:


> Really? In decaf? Mine would happily guzzle my coffee if I let him.


Got enough trouble with hormones raging the last thing I need is coffee hyper teenagers too!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> I've got some coming from Rave (their in the post!) - Brazil Santa Lucia. Thought I'd give them a try for a change &


Id be very interested to know what you think of them


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Got enough trouble with hormones raging the last thing I need is coffee hyper teenagers too!


I'll swap you for a 2yo.

Let us know what it's like, I ought to be cutting my caffeine intake


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's just arrived so I'll report back next week when I've tried it.

And no, thanks for offer though - 7 more years then I'm home free with no kids!! They should have gone to uni by then


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

Iv just ordered some peru swiss water decaf due for delivery tomorrow once iv roasted some off ill let you know how it is ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

benjbob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Iv just ordered some peru swiss water decaf due for delivery tomorrow once iv roasted some off ill let you know how it is 


You will need to approach the roast a little different, if you have not already read up on decaf then maybe suggest this page.

http://legacy.sweetmarias.com/library/content/roasting-fundamentals-decafs


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hiya @froggystyle yeh iv been reading quite alot about decaf roasting. I read somewhere ages ago it was different so done alot of research as its my first decaf roast


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Iv read this article aswell and found it a good read


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coffee Compass Sumatra Swiss water DE-caff, superb full flavour really rich with good mouth feel.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Jon said:


> They have to be swiss water method apparently because my friend is avoiding the chemicals the others use.


Swiss "water" is full of dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Swiss "water" is full of dihydrogen monoxide.


Sounds nasty...

What about CO2?



> Our current decaf is Finca Santa Isabel from Guatemala, a carbon dioxide decaffeniated coffee. This method of decaffeination more or less leaves the compounds responsible for flavour and taste intact:
> 
> The raw, unroasted coffee is moistened with water and put into a vessel where it is brought into contact with pressurised, liquid carbon dioxide. By circulation through the coffee, the carbon dioxide draws the caffeine out of the bean. In an evaporator, the caffeine precipitates out from the CO2 which, after evaporation and re-condensation, is pumped again into the vessel containing the coffee for a new cycle. When the required residual caffeine level is reached, the CO2 circulation is stopped and the coffee is discharged into a drier where it is gently dried until it reaches the original moisture content. The coffee is then ready for roasting.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Vieux Clou said:


> Swiss "water" is full of dihydrogen monoxide.


Is that a bad thing?

I thought it was a hoax or something

Im not sure.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dihydrogen-monoxide-hoax


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dihydrogen Monoxide



> Dihydrogen monoxide is colorless, odorless, tasteless, and kills uncounted thousands of people every year. Most of these deaths are caused by accidental inhalation of DHMO, but the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide do not end there. Prolonged exposure to its solid form causes severe tissue damage. Symptoms of DHMO ingestion can include excessive sweating and urination, and possibly a bloated feeling, nausea, vomiting and body electrolyte imbalance. For those who have become dependent, DHMO withdrawal means certain death.
> 
> Dihydrogen monoxide:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The *dihydrogen monoxide* (DHMO) is an internet hoax that is designed to convince people that "dihydrogen monoxide," a scientific name for pure water, is an extremely dangerous chemical that is present in most consumer products. Its intent is to illustrate scientific illiteracy amongst the general public, as well as sensationalist media reports.[2][3]

*Origin*

The DHMO hoax was first distributed via leaflets in the early 1990s by students at University of California Santa Cruz. They chose to use the term "dihydrogen monoxide," the molecular structure of water containing two hydrogen atoms and one oxygen atom, because of the negative connotations of the term "monoxide," which is a common name for lethal carbon monoxide gas.[2] In 1994, one of the UC Santa Cruz students Craig Jackson launched a fictitious online organization known as Coalition to Ban Dihydrogen Monoxide for dissemination in newsgroups.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I wouldn't risk touching Dihydrogen Monoxide without first diluting it with something. I believe coffee beans are a popular choice. I found some in my tap the other day. Horrifying


----------

